# Hazzard County - Check it out! Yeehaww!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I have been working on and off with this hazzard project for over a year - I finally got it done. Let me know what you guys think. 

* Cooter's Tow Truck - AFX GMC Truck Pick up body
* 2 - Police Cars - AFX Chevy Impala Bodies
* Daisy's Roadrunner Body by JL - I chopped off side pipes and front spoiler.
* Daisy's DIXIE Jeep by tyco jeep body with top hacked off and handmade crowbar by wire.
* JL blue #00 '68 mustang with flames
* 2 - general lee by JL chargers bodies
* Lifelike ford f-350 pick up truck - uncle jesse truck (cannot find any older ford f-150 truck)
* black 69 charger that becomes general lee later..

***No boss hogg white cadiallic - if you have any info on this one - please let me know if they did make a slot car body - I would be very interested to get one to complete this project***

All decals were made by me except general lee decals were by patto's.

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard1.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard2.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard3.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard4.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard5.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard6.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard7.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/hazzard/hazzard8.JPG

Hope you guys enjoyed this. It was a fun project and now I need to find a new one. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool! Nice job Wes.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

That's pretty cool, ,what now?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Excellent My Man!!! :thumbsup:


Love the tow truck... 

I have looked at all the pictures but can't find Daisy anywhere... Whats up with that??? Everybody knows it ain't Dukes o Hazzard without those "daisy dukes" somewhere in the picture... 

Great job Wes.

Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

car guy said:


> That's pretty cool, ,what now?


no idea!! LOL

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Excellent My Man!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Love the tow truck...
> ...


yeah good point.. LOL .. thanks man.

Wes


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thats a good lookin action scene! nice job. :thumbsup: whats your next project?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> * Lifelike ford f-350 pick up truck - uncle jesse truck (cannot find any older ford f-150 truck)
> 
> 
> ***No boss hogg white cadiallic - if you have any info on this one - please let me know if they did make a slot car body - I would be very interested to get one to complete this project***



Hey Wes, try searching Ebay auctions for "Mini Lindy" model kits.....there is a late 60's-early 70's Ford truck that they produced.......so that would work perfect for Jesse's truck man :thumbsup: 

As for Boss Hogg's Caddy......email Claus Huepel........Claus has a resin mid 70's Caddy Eldorado body. It's a hardtop model.....but you could easily turn it into a convertible using a "Wierd Jack" universal interior kit perhaps :thumbsup: 


GREAT,fun looking project.....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey Wes, try searching <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> auctions for "Mini Lindy" model kits.....there is a late 60's-early 70's Ford truck that they produced.......so that would work perfect for Jesse's truck man :thumbsup:
> 
> As for Boss Hogg's Caddy......email Claus Huepel........Claus has a resin mid 70's Caddy Eldorado body. It's a hardtop model.....but you could easily turn it into a convertible using a "Wierd Jack" universal interior kit perhaps :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


HMM thanks for the info. i will check it out. 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WesJY said:


> ***No boss hogg white cadiallic - if you have any info on this one - please let me know if they did make a slot car body - I would be very interested to get one to complete this project***
> 
> Wes


 Faller made a mid 60's Caddy convertible. Dunno if it fits Tjets, but they had their own chassis similar to a Tjet... they turn up fairly often on Fleabay, just do a search for "cadillac" in vintage HO slots... here's a couple pics:

http://home.wxs.nl/~moerm043/faller/caddycab.jpg

http://home.wxs.nl/~moerm043/faller/caddycou.jpg

BTW, what an INCREDIBLY cool project. I never get that far when I try to do movie theme cars. I have a few incomplete sets where I ran out of steam on the project after the first couple cars...

--rick

edit: just read the post about Claus' Eldorado. I have one and it's AWESOME...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wes, very slick, bud! That roadside inn should be "The Hogs Breath" though, right?
Dang that is a sweet set up! Congrats!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just picked up an Austin Powers diaroma to be one "scene" on my one day platform.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Faller made a mid 60's Caddy convertible. Dunno if it fits Tjets, but they had their own chassis similar to a Tjet... they turn up fairly often on Fleabay, just do a search for "cadillac" in vintage HO slots... here's a couple pics:
> 
> http://home.wxs.nl/~moerm043/faller/caddycab.jpg
> 
> ...



thanks man!! i will check it out.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for compliments.. :thumbsup:

Thanks
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Makes me want to go over to the Boar's Head (I think that was the name of the bar) for a couple of cold ones. YEEEEHAWWWWW! 

Looks great Wes! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Wasn't it 'The Boar's Nest'?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

dlw said:


> Wasn't it 'The Boar's Nest'?



Yep, I believe that's it :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

dlw said:


> Wasn't it 'The Boar's Nest'?


dlw,
thanks, I knew it was Boar's something! Been so long since I've seen an episode, gonna have to buy some DVDs. 
:thumbsup: rr


----------

